# How fast are the over 40's in competitions?



## Logiqx (Jul 15, 2015)

Chris Wright's thread got me wondering what range of times are being produced by the over 40's in competition.

I've created some reports using the WCA database and they can be found on GitHub.

These are refreshed on a regular basis, typically every Monday and Tuesday each week.


----------



## h2f (Jul 15, 2015)

Fewest moves?


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm Mark Adams and was born in '72. I'd expect to drop my 3x3 average next time I compete. Hopefully to sub 40s but the 32s single was pretty decent for me. I'll smash the Pyraminx time if I actually practice it and hopefully will set sub 3 mins in 3BLD.


----------



## Logiqx (Jul 15, 2015)

h2f said:


> Fewest moves?



Now added to original post.



newtonbase said:


> I'm Mark Adams and was born in '72. I'd expect to drop my 3x3 average next time I compete. Hopefully to sub 40s but the 32s single was pretty decent for me. I'll smash the Pyraminx time if I actually practice it and hopefully will set sub 3 mins in 3BLD.



Thanks Mark. Sounds like your 3BLD is coming along nicely!


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm born in '72. Not sure when I'll be competing again, but hopefully my times will be better than what they are now.


----------



## Lid (Jul 15, 2015)

Also '72 here ... you can also add Mats Bergsten for a good blindsolver.


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 15, 2015)

Logiqx said:


> Now added to original post.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mark. Sounds like your 3BLD is coming along nicely!



Ha ha. Well, the accuracy is there but the speed is not. Yet.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 16, 2015)

Logiqx said:


> SQL



I haven't really read it, but you don't seem to be using the birth years. So instead of _"How fast are the over 40's in competitions?"_, I think you're getting _"How fast *were* the *now* over 40's in competitions?"_. You might include records from before they were 40.


----------



## molarmanful (Jul 16, 2015)

Wow, Ron van Bruchem dominates the list!


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 16, 2015)

Guus is 50 years https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=1982RAZO01


----------



## qqwref (Jul 16, 2015)

Some over-40 3x3x3 averages, using some old data I found (may not be accurate and is definitely missing people):


Spoiler



Ron van Bruchem, 12.62
Gilles Roux, 13.03
Ernesto Fernandez Regueira, 16.15
Ton Dennenbroek, 16.61 (over 50)
Fumiki Koseki, 16.65
Masayuki Akimoto, 17.22
Agustin Diaz Moron, 17.79
Guus Razoux Schultz, 17.86
Benoit Goubin, 18.15
Michiel van der Blonk, 18.79
Junya Tomita, 18.90
Mike Hughey, 19.82 (over 50)
Shuichi Kuroiwa, 20.37
Lars Petrus, 20.48 (and 21.30 over 50)
David Barr, 21.44
Reiner Thomsen, 21.59
Maria Oey, 22.14 (over 50)
Cristiano Alba, 22.46
Hans van der Zijden, 22.50 (over 50)
Tommy Gustavsson, 23.12
Angelo Federico, 23.27
Hiroshi Ishino, 23.27 (over 50)
Hong Chen, 23.36
Nandor Fekete, 23.49
Javier Paris, 23.70
Adam Joks, 23.71
Arjan Bosse, 23.86
Jean-Louis Mathieu, 25.62 (and 28.42 @ over 50)
Bill Berry, 28.82 (over 50)
Petri Vanhala, 30.00 (over 50)
Bill McGaugh, 32.03 (over 50)
Ikuo Hyakuta, 34.51 (over 50)
John Louis, 35.77 (over 50)
Bruce Norskog, 39.08 (over 50)
Rune Wesstrom, 41.14 (over 80 )
Karoly Farkas, 43.38 (over 50) and 46.31 (over 60)
Hideaki Tomoyori, 54.88 (over 80 )



And Takao Hashimoto got a 15.67 Square-1 average at over 40


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Jul 16, 2015)

I was born in 73 and I have been cubing for a little more than a year. My WCA link is in my profile.


----------



## Logiqx (Jul 16, 2015)

Stefan said:


> I haven't really read it, but you don't seem to be using the birth years. So instead of _"How fast are the over 40's in competitions?"_, I think you're getting _"How fast *were* the *now* over 40's in competitions?"_. You might include records from before they were 40.



I wondered if anyone would spot that last night. I've now introduced year of birth into the SQL.

Age on 1st January dictates the age for the duration of the year. e.g. Someone born in 1974 is considered to be 40 for the whole of 2015.

The original post now shows an "approximate" age using the 1st January logic.



qqwref said:


> Some over-40 3x3x3 averages, using some old data I found (may not be accurate and is definitely missing people):
> 
> And Takao Hashimoto got a 15.67 Square-1 average at over 40



Thanks. It's a shame the WCA database doesn't include the year of birth. Is your data from an old WCA extract containing DOB?


----------



## moralsh (Jul 16, 2015)

I was also born on the 73. I'm exactly 22 years older than Antoine Cantin


----------



## Logiqx (Jul 16, 2015)

I've added a few more names to the list - Lars Petrus and Gilles Roux being two of the additions.


----------



## Selkie (Jul 16, 2015)

Some really interesting data, thanks for sharing 

As you can see, I'm 45 but haven't competed in two years so really hoping to get quite a few comp PB's next month 


... stupid connection, perhaps a moderator could remove the duplicate


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Jul 16, 2015)

Ok... I'm not sure if this question is related to this thread
Who is the oldest cuber on this forum??


----------



## Logiqx (Jul 16, 2015)

Selkie said:


> Some really interesting data, thanks for sharing
> 
> As you can see, I'm 45 but haven't competed in two years so really hoping to get quite a few comp PB's next month



No problem. Did you come across many older UK cubers when you were last competing?

It seems like a few have appeared in the last couple of years.


----------



## Selkie (Jul 16, 2015)

Certainly Michael Erskine has been competing for a lot longer than me


----------



## bubbagrub (Jul 16, 2015)

FYI: I'm 41. 

The oldest competitor I've met at a competition was Leslie Collard, who, I believe, is over 70.


----------



## Logiqx (Sep 3, 2015)

I've updated the original post using the latest WCA data.


----------



## bubbagrub (Sep 3, 2015)

Logiqx said:


> I've updated the original post using the latest WCA data.



Nice! Thanks for maintaining this Mike. I was born in 1973, btw.


----------



## Logiqx (Sep 3, 2015)

bubbagrub said:


> Nice! Thanks for maintaining this Mike. I was born in 1973, btw.



Thanks. I've updated the SQL ready for the next update.


----------



## TMOY (Sep 3, 2015)

For some reason I missed this thread. I was born in 1970, and all of my current PBs but one (megaminx single, but I've also gotten more recent times which were very close to it) have been done after my 40th birthday.


----------



## Logiqx (Sep 3, 2015)

TMOY said:


> For some reason I missed this thread. I was born in 1970, and all of my current PBs but one (megaminx single, but I've also gotten more recent times which were very close to it) have been done after my 40th birthday.



Cool. I've added you to the list.


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 3, 2015)

YOB 1971


----------



## Logiqx (Sep 3, 2015)

Schmidt said:


> YOB 1971



Thanks. I'll include it in the next update.


----------



## mark49152 (Sep 4, 2015)

YOB 1967. You missed out MBLD


----------



## Logiqx (Sep 4, 2015)

mark49152 said:


> YOB 1967. You missed out MBLD



Thanks Mark. I guess I was being lazy due to the way the MBLD results are encoded as a single value. 

I'll look into it for a future update.


----------



## mark49152 (Sep 4, 2015)

Logiqx said:


> I'll look into it for a future update.


Thanks. Funny how for 3x3 several of the regulars on Marcel's thread are bunched together...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 21, 2015)

OK, I'm 65 (born day 50 year 50).
I'm mostly into bld. (and getting slower at speed events)


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 21, 2015)

My dad's 40+, (I got him into cubing) and he averages 1:05-1:10 both in comp and at home.


----------



## h2f (Sep 21, 2015)

Piotr Janecki is over 40: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2014JANE01


----------



## TheGermanCuber (Sep 21, 2015)

You are realy good


----------



## MCMLXX (Oct 1, 2015)

This post is very motivated for me...


----------



## Rune (Oct 1, 2015)

I´m 85 but I don´t pretend to be the oldest here.
Average at 82 years: 41.14


----------



## Logiqx (Oct 6, 2015)

I've updated the original post.

Sorry... no MBLD yet as I am a bit too busy. 



Rune said:


> Average at 82 years: 41.14



Impressive!


----------



## MCMLXX (Oct 12, 2015)

Rune said:


> I´m 85 but I don´t pretend to be the oldest here.
> Average at 82 years: 41.14



Wow.. this is so inspiration. Thank for sharing.


----------



## muchacho (Nov 4, 2015)

Maybe it's too much work, but just in case... Could the year in which it was done be added to each time in the tables? and also a link to the appropiate section of his/her wca profile page?


----------



## Logiqx (Nov 4, 2015)

muchacho said:


> Maybe it's too much work, but just in case... Could the year in which it was done be added to each time in the tables? and also a link to the appropiate section of his/her wca profile page?



Sure. I'll do that in the next update... probably around 10 days time.


----------



## Logiqx (Nov 11, 2015)

I've updated these results again following UKC 2015.

Multi-blind has been added. The year is now shown next to each result and I've added numbering to make it a bit easier to interpret.

I forgot to add links to the WCA site... next time!


----------



## RicardoRix (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks for the update.

Something is not quite right, you have my year of birth correct, I am 43 but it says I'm 41. I was 41 when I registered in 2013.


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 11, 2015)

Yes thanks Mike. I think the ages in the tables show the age at which the result was achieved. I was going to ask Mike if that was the case, but then checked instead, and individuals are indeed shown at different ages for different results. I agree with that, as results achieved a few years ago when sub-40 should be excluded.


----------



## Logiqx (Nov 11, 2015)

RicardoRix said:


> Something is not quite right, you have my year of birth correct, I am 43 but it says I'm 41. I was 41 when I registered in 2013.



I have your YOB as 1973 based on your intro in the "Older Cubers" thread. I've gone for the same age system as various sports... i.e. age at midnight on 1st Jan applies to the whole year.

Everyone born in 1973 would have been 41 at midnight on 1st Jan 2015 so that's the age attributed to all competitions during 2015.



mark49152 said:


> Yes thanks Mike. I think the ages in the tables show the age at which the result was achieved. I was going to ask Mike if that was the case, but then checked instead, and individuals are indeed shown at different ages for different results. I agree with that, as results achieved a few years ago when sub-40 should be excluded.



Yes. The age alongside a result is based on age at the start of that year (described above) so it will sometimes show one year younger than reality.

I turned 43 in July but my results shown me as 42 because that was my age on 1st Jan. Results prior to turning 40 are excluded.


Edit: Hopefully the original post clarifies how ages are handled (red text).


----------



## RicardoRix (Nov 11, 2015)

Holy cripes I'm not 43, I'm 42. How the hell did that happen! Can we have this conversation again, I might end up back being in my 30's.


----------



## moralsh (Nov 11, 2015)

I was already 40 when I did my FMC PB, in fact I've only been to one comp being 39 and I have no PBs remaining from back then, I guess that your cut off for making into the list is being already 40 on January 1st of the year of the comp, right? 

I guess I'll have to set a new PB. Thanks for the work Mike!


----------



## muchacho (Nov 11, 2015)

Wrong, that FMC PB should be added. Even if you had a PB from that first comp (since it was also 2013, which is the year you became 40, even if you weren't 40 at the moment of that comp) it would have been added.


----------



## Logiqx (Nov 11, 2015)

moralsh said:


> I was already 40 when I did my FMC PB, in fact I've only been to one comp being 39 and I have no PBs remaining from back then, I guess that your cut off for making into the list is being already 40 on January 1st of the year of the comp, right?
> 
> I guess I'll have to set a new PB. Thanks for the work Mike!



Yes. There are numerous sports which use the same system. Your age on 1st Jan essentially lasts until 31st Dec so in your case (born in 1973) you are considered to be 39 during 2013.

Example: I currently possess a UK windsurfing title of first "master" (40+) yet three guys ranked higher than me this year are 40. One of them turned 40 before any events this year but he was 39 on Jan 1st so he was not eligible for the title, despite being 40 at every single event.



muchacho said:


> Wrong, that FMC PB should be added. Even if you had a PB from that first comp (since it was also 2013, which is the year you became 40, even if you weren't 40 at the moment of that comp) it would have been added.



There is no wrong or right as it is calculated from the year alone. It could be based on age at the start of the year, age at the end of the year or any arbitrary date in between.

The calculation simple ensures that results are definitely for 40+ rather than 39+.


----------



## muchacho (Nov 11, 2015)

Of course there is wrong or right, and in this case I was wrong, I should pay more attention while reading, sorry.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 11, 2015)

I like being 42 again but I don't like my positions in the lists. Got some work to do.


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Nov 17, 2015)

Rafael Reyes was at AZCubing Fall 2015. He's over 40 and gave me permission to provide his info for this list:

YOB: 1970
WCA ID: 2015REYE08


----------



## JoSpies (Nov 17, 2015)

didn't compete for a while, but I keep cubing ...

YOB: 1963
WCA ID: 2010SPIE01


----------



## LL Cool Skip (Nov 23, 2015)

I just realized recently that my stats are included in this thread. I'm delighted to say that my recent 2x2 average puts me in first place for competitors over 40. Sadly, I'm not over 40.


----------



## JoSpies (Nov 23, 2015)

LL Cool Skip said:


> Sadly, I'm not over 40.



maybe someday you'll change your mind.


----------



## Bill (Nov 23, 2015)

I have not competed in quite a few years...I am 66 now.

YOB: 1949
2004MCGA01

I did a 23.75 in competition when I was 55. Average of 32.03. 4x4x4 2:19.77.
I was quite a bit faster when I wasn't in competition. I found that I tended to get very nervous and never did master those nerves.

I don't practice much these days, but did a 24 second solve the other day. I usually can do from 3 to 5 minutes blindfolded. I do plan to return to
competition at some time in the future.


----------



## Logiqx (Nov 23, 2015)

EvilGnome6 said:


> YOB: 1970
> WCA ID: 2015REYE08





JoSpies said:


> YOB: 1963
> WCA ID: 2010SPIE01





Bill said:


> YOB: 1949
> 2004MCGA01



Cool. I'll add you all in the next update. 



LL Cool Skip said:


> Sadly, I'm not over 40.



I think you'll be inverting that logic in a few years time.


----------



## cubesp (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi,
please put me on the list, after my single competition. next one will be on March !! 

cubesp, Eugenio Spadafora, 1969, 2015SPAD01, Italy


----------



## Logiqx (Feb 23, 2016)

I've updated the results on the original post.

I've also added forum usernames and links to WCA profiles as well as separating out the events.

Sorry for the delay!


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 23, 2016)

Only last in OH! I'll take that.


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks Mike, nice to have a bit of extra motivation!


----------



## Lid (Feb 24, 2016)

Logiqx said:


> I've updated the results on the original post.
> 
> I've also added forum usernames and links to WCA profiles as well as separating out the events.
> 
> Sorry for the delay!


Still no mean for FMC


----------



## Logiqx (Feb 24, 2016)

Lid said:


> Still no mean for FMC



Check now. 

I've also made WCA links scroll to the appropriate event.


----------



## Logiqx (Mar 8, 2016)

I've updated the results to include the competitions last weekend.

I've also upload the code to GitHub. It's just a couple of simple iPython notebooks which render nicely when viewed online. 

https://github.com/Logiqx/wca-ipy


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Aug 15, 2016)

Any chance you can post an update?


----------



## Logiqx (Aug 16, 2016)

Unfortunately my personal laptop is broken so I'll see what I can do with my work machine.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Logiqx (Aug 22, 2016)

EvilGnome6 said:


> Any chance you can post an update?



I've updated the results and uploaded them to GitHub.


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## Logiqx (Aug 31, 2016)

Updated 2016-08-31


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Aug 31, 2016)

24th for 3x3


----------



## PlainCuber (Oct 3, 2016)

Please Dont Ask said:


> Ok... I'm not sure if this question is related to this thread
> Who is the oldest cuber on this forum??


I'm 60, so maybe I'm the oldest. I've been cubing for almost 2 years. My ao5 is somewhere in the high 40s range. Also, I've never competed in a comp, but would love to.


----------



## SenorJuan (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm pretty sure @Rune is 86+, he doesn't post much.
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/members/rune.91/


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 3, 2016)

Martin Berger got the record as oldest cuber at Manchester in January. He was 87 I believe. I'm not aware that's been broken since.


----------



## 1973486 (Oct 3, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> Martin Berger got the record as oldest cuber at Manchester in January. He was 87 I believe. I'm not aware that's been broken since.



I'm pretty sure there is a 90+ yr old. Breandan might know but he never checks the forums. @gasmus just in case.


----------



## Lid (Oct 3, 2016)

Yes some 90+ yo Chinese did compete some years ago.

And Rune turned 86 earlier this year btw.


----------



## mark49152 (Oct 3, 2016)

And there's this...


----------



## pglewis (Oct 3, 2016)

Having a b-day on Jan 20th I was zero years old for all of '68 and '69 in this universe . One the one hand, I love being nearly two years younger; on the other hand I'll have to wait longer to do any trail-blazing for over 50s .


----------



## Rune (Oct 5, 2016)

SenorJuan said:


> I'm pretty sure @Rune is 86+, he doesn't post much.
> https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/members/rune.91/


I am.


----------



## Rune (Oct 5, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> Martin Berger got the record as oldest cuber at Manchester in January. He was 87 I believe. I'm not aware that's been broken since.


It was broken Before. 
21 Egon Micheelsen 5:52.16 DNF Denmark 5:52.16 DNS DNS DNS DNS
I don´t know his exact age, but he was 90 years old, when he got this result in 2011?


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 5, 2016)

You are 


Rune said:


> It was broken Before.
> 21 Egon Micheelsen 5:52.16 DNF Denmark 5:52.16 DNS DNS DNS DNS
> I don´t know his exact age, but he was 90 years old, when he got this result in 2011?


You're right. I was told it was a WR at the competition but what you say checks out.


----------



## Torch (Feb 9, 2017)

Can you add Cari Goslow (WCAID: 2015GOSL01, YOB: 1968) and Harry Goslow (WCAID: 2016GOSL01, YOB: 1968) to the list? Thanks!


----------



## Logiqx (Feb 9, 2017)

Torch said:


> Can you add Cari Goslow (WCAID: 2015GOSL01, YOB: 1968) and Harry Goslow (WCAID: 2016GOSL01, YOB: 1968) to the list? Thanks!



Sure thing!

I'll add them during the next update.


----------



## pglewis (Feb 9, 2017)

Torch said:


> Can you add Cari Goslow (WCAID: 2015GOSL01, YOB: 1968) and Harry Goslow (WCAID: 2016GOSL01, YOB: 1968) to the list? Thanks!



Awesome, two more '68s. Tell them I said we're not pushing 50... we're dragging 40!


----------



## Logiqx (Feb 10, 2017)

Torch said:


> Can you add Cari Goslow (WCAID: 2015GOSL01, YOB: 1968) and Harry Goslow (WCAID: 2016GOSL01, YOB: 1968) to the list? Thanks!



Done. I like the comment on your profile page btw.


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 10, 2017)

Logiqx said:


> Done. I like the comment on your profile page btw.


That's very good.


----------



## Nervous Nico (Sep 24, 2017)

Logiqx said:


> Chris Wright's thread got me wondering what range of times are being produced by the over 40's in competition.
> 
> The latest rankings / results are now hosted on GitHub.


 
Hi @Logiqx 

I hope you are well.
I've been away for 2 months and now back on the thread.
Shame I did not get to catch up with you or @Selkie today in Guildford. 
Was great to see @Shaky Hands ! 
We both made it to the 2nd round of the 3x3 or as I like to call it the semi-finals 

Looks like I might be going from 38 on the GiHub list to number 27. Just behind Lars Petrus! with my new 20.53 average 
Shaky Hands did so well, he broke pretty much all his PBs and there is no event the man can't do. Impressive!

Might see you in Stevenage or Weston-Super-Mare
all the best 

Nico


----------



## Shaky Hands (Sep 24, 2017)

@Nervous Nico - good to see you again too. Thanks.


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Jan 17, 2018)

I finally got a sub-6 7x7 single in comp!

Times: | 6:34.63 | 6:05.21 | 5:51.51 |
Average: 6:10.45

I think this bumps me up a spot in the over 40's rankings. 

https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...miltonWinter2018/results/by_person#2014DECO01


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Apr 1, 2018)

I think I just got the top 6x6 average for over 40s. 

Times: 3:49.93 | 3:58.82 | 3:53.53
Average: *3:54.09*


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 1, 2018)

EvilGnome6 said:


> I think I just got the top 6x6 average for over 40s.
> 
> Times: 3:49.93 | 3:58.82 | 3:53.53
> Average: *3:54.09*


Beat Ron by 0.14 seconds. Nice job


----------



## Steve Galen (May 5, 2018)

I just found this thread and signed up. I'm 50 (August 18, 1967) and I'm doing only 3x3 2H for now. I just got a 12.73 single and 15.11 Ao5 last weekend (official). My WCA ID is 2015GALE01 (Steven Galen).


----------



## Logiqx (May 6, 2018)

Steve Galen said:


> I just found this thread and signed up. I'm 50 (August 18, 1967) and I'm doing only 3x3 2H for now. I just got a 12.73 single and 15.11 Ao5 last weekend (official). My WCA ID is 2015GALE01 (Steven Galen).



Cool. I'll add you during the next refresh.


----------



## Logiqx (May 30, 2018)

Steve Galen said:


> I just found this thread and signed up. I'm 50 (August 18, 1967) and I'm doing only 3x3 2H for now. I just got a 12.73 single and 15.11 Ao5 last weekend (official). My WCA ID is 2015GALE01 (Steven Galen).



FYI - I've added your name and run a refresh


----------



## Soyale (Jul 23, 2018)

Can you add 2018PRAT13? I’m 42 (May 1976).


----------



## Logiqx (Jul 24, 2018)

Soyale said:


> Can you add 2018PRAT13? I’m 42 (May 1976).



Done. 

I also added @Old Tom, @mafergut and @JanW and Richard Taylor.


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Jul 24, 2018)

Phillip Pratt gave me permission to have his name added:
2015PRAT08
1971


----------



## Logiqx (Jul 24, 2018)

EvilGnome6 said:


> Phillip Pratt gave me permission to have his name added:
> 2015PRAT08
> 1971



Done.

https://github.com/Logiqx/wca-ipy

I've also added a link to a dynamic view (i.e. always up-to-date) but it doesn't consider ages at the time of results.


----------



## JanW (Jul 24, 2018)

Logiqx said:


> and @JanW


Not 40 yet, born 1981. You'll have to wait a couple of years.


----------



## Logiqx (Jul 24, 2018)

JanW said:


> Not 40 yet, born 1981. You'll have to wait a couple of years.



Ooops. Fixed.


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Aug 2, 2018)

I finally got an official sub-1 4x4 last weekend at BeCubed Summer 2018. That gets me into 5th place average and 10th place single on the over 40s ranking for 4x4. After those first four solves, I didn't think I was going to make it. Luckily that 5th solve went smooth enough to get me there. 

Best Single: 58.93
Average: 1:05.68
Solves: 1:03.35 | 1:01.53 | 1:13.78 | 1:12.16 | 58.93


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 2, 2018)

EvilGnome6 said:


> Average: 1:05.68


Nice results. Funny how you, @Lid and I are all within 0.03


----------



## Logiqx (Aug 6, 2018)

EvilGnome6 said:


> I finally got an official sub-1 4x4 last weekend at BeCubed Summer 2018. That gets me into 5th place average and 10th place single on the over 40s ranking for 4x4. After those first four solves, I didn't think I was going to make it. Luckily that 5th solve went smooth enough to get me there.
> 
> Best Single: 58.93
> Average: 1:05.68
> Solves: 1:03.35 | 1:01.53 | 1:13.78 | 1:12.16 | 58.93



Good to hear you are still active Mike.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 7, 2018)

I might actually rank first in some events like bigcubes! 2006gale01, 1976


----------



## Lid (Aug 7, 2018)

AvGalen said:


> I might actually rank first in some events like bigcubes! 2006gale01, 1976


Don't forget that only results after you've turned 40 counts.


----------



## Logiqx (Aug 7, 2018)

AvGalen said:


> I might actually rank first in some events like bigcubes! 2006gale01, 1976



I've added you to the rankings.

@Selkie - You have someone else to compete against.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 7, 2018)

Logiqx said:


> I've added you to the rankings.


I just noticed I'm not on the list anymore? Did you drop just me, or did others get dropped too?

Edit: I just checked - it looks like I got dropped in the same commit (2 commits ago) when Arnaud was added. And it looks like it was just me who was dropped. Would you please add me back?


----------



## Logiqx (Aug 7, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> I just noticed I'm not on the list anymore? Did you drop just me, or did others get dropped too?
> 
> Edit: I just checked - it looks like I got dropped in the same commit (2 commits ago) when Arnaud was added. And it looks like it was just me who was dropped. Would you please add me back?



Sorry about that Mike!

You're now back on the list.


----------



## pglewis (Aug 7, 2018)

"The reports of my death are greatly exaggerated."


----------



## newtonbase (Aug 7, 2018)

Poor @Mike Hughey

and poor @Selkie You get ahead of Ron but then have to find another second.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 8, 2018)

Lid said:


> Don't forget that only results after you've turned 40 counts.


Yes, I understood that and because of that many of my PB's will not be in the list (FMC, SQ1, 3OH). I have been pretty inactive the last few years both in competitions and on the forum but I am now getting back into it. I might actually compete in the weekly competition again from now on. I need to get a few more 1st places


----------



## Selkie (Aug 9, 2018)

Great to see you back @AvGalen and great to see you on the oldies rankings. Was a pleasure to meet you at a couple of comps a number of years ago. Do you still use AVG for 5 and up mate?

More competition can only be a good thing 

I foresee Ron van Bruchem taking 1st spot on 6x6 in a weeks time, he is practicing daily and is globally a lot faster at home than me. he even had a 2:30.xy single this week.

My next comp is next month, Stratford Open and there is no 6x6 and 7x7 there so won't be able to improve my rankings on those till UKC in October. Aims for Stratford are sub 14.5 3x3 average, sub 1:45 5x5 average and sub 2:00 megaminx average


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 10, 2018)

Selkie said:


> Great to see you back @AvGalen and great to see you on the oldies rankings. Was a pleasure to meet you at a couple of comps a number of years ago. Do you still use AVG for 5 and up mate?
> 
> More competition can only be a good thing
> 
> ...


Yes, still using AvG, aiming for (4/5/6/7) 1 minute, 1:45, 3:15, 5:15 averages. I am also not going to be at a comp with 6 and 7 for a bit so it will be easy for Ron to overtake me. So I came back just in time


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Aug 19, 2018)

I competed in AZCubing Summer 2018 today and it looks like I set new 7x7 records for the over 40s.
These were fantastic times for me. I've been averaging closer to 5:30 of late but I have been practicing 7x7 almost daily.
The cube was a magnetized MF7S. It's super smooth and well broken in.

5:04.83 | 5:13.51 | 5:14.28

Average *5:10.87*
Best: 5:04.83


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 20, 2018)

EvilGnome6 said:


> I competed in AZCubing Summer 2018 today and it looks like I set new 7x7 records for the over 40s.
> These were fantastic times for me. I've been averaging closer to 5:30 of late but I have been practicing 7x7 almost daily.
> The cube was a magnetized MF7S. It's super smooth and well broken in.
> 
> ...


my goal for next month. But with my current cube (old moyu?) I have 1 or 2 pops per solve and am happy to reach 5:30


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Aug 20, 2018)

AvGalen said:


> my goal for next month. But with my current cube (old moyu?) I have 1 or 2 pops per solve and am happy to reach 5:30



Good luck! There are some good 7x7s now. The MF7S is a great improvement over the MoYu if you're on a budget and I like it better than the WuJi. I'll probably pick up a Hays 7x7 M when it comes out. 

Next up for me is the AZCubing Big Cube Brawl in November which only features 4x4, 5x5, 6x6 and 7x7. I think I'll focus on 6x6 for now.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 20, 2018)

I am not on a budget and I bought a very nice set of stickerless puzzles at the Liechtenstein competition. Unfortunately my children dropped them in the sandbox and even after cleaning they never got good again. The 4x4x4 now has misaligning centers and the 7x7x7 has a broken outer center. 5x5x5 and 6x6x6 are decent but need another cleaning and lubing.
If someone can recommend an excellent set of 5/6/7 (magnetic) that would be great. 

Opposite for Mega/Pyra/SQ1/Skewb/KiloMinx...they all turn too easily for my wristing style and I often have them doing unwanted turns. I am very slowly getting used to them and expect to get back to my old level in the next month and faster by the end of the year.


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Aug 20, 2018)

AvGalen said:


> If someone can recommend an excellent set of 5/6/7 (magnetic) that would be great.



My big cube mains right now (all magnetized by me):

QiYi WuShuang 5x5
This is a very common main. I wish it was a little faster but this is a good cube when magnetized.

Cyclone Boys G6 6x6
This is an odd choice and I probably have the only magnetized G6 in the world. It's big and it weighs a ton but it is magnificently stable. The combination of smooth turning and strong magnetization is great. It helps me feel confident and I can focus on look ahead rather than worrying about locking and popping.

MoFang JiaoShi MF7S
The magnetization came out a little lighter than I wanted but overall this is a fine puzzle. It turns much smoother than the WuJi. My current tensions results in the occasional pop when I haven't warmed up. We'll see how the Hays 7 compares.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 21, 2018)

EvilGnome6 said:


> My big cube mains right now (all magnetized by me):
> 
> QiYi WuShuang 5x5
> This is a very common main. I wish it was a little faster but this is a good cube when magnetized.
> ...


Thanks for the info. I was hoping for pre-magnetized cubes because I normally don't pay attention to my hardware that much. I will have to dive into the hardware subforums and online shops to see what is available


----------



## NewbieCuber (Aug 22, 2018)

Born in '59. My personal best on 3x3 is 36.6 but 45 to 50 seconds is more common for me right now.


----------



## h2f (Aug 22, 2018)

NewbieCuber said:


> Born in '59. My personal best on 3x3 is 36.6 but 45 to 50 seconds is more common for me right now.



Hi and welcome here.

Do you have official results?


----------



## vigo64 (Sep 8, 2018)

Hi, I'm born in 1964, and my WCA code is 2014VIGN02.


----------



## Logiqx (Sep 8, 2018)

vigo64 said:


> Hi, I'm born in 1964, and my WCA code is 2014VIGN02.



Cool. I'll add you in the next update.


----------



## danievil (Sep 26, 2018)

I was born in 1959, my WCA ID is 2018VILJ02


----------



## Logiqx (Oct 2, 2018)

vigo64 said:


> Hi, I'm born in 1964, and my WCA code is 2014VIGN02.





danievil said:


> I was born in 1959, my WCA ID is 2018VILJ02



Welcome!

https://github.com/Logiqx/wca-ipy


----------



## Niki_Petrov (Oct 17, 2018)

Hi my name is Nikolai Petrov. I was born in 1975, my WCA ID is 2012PETR01
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2012PETR01
I hope that in next competition my times would be better 
Congrats!


----------



## Logiqx (Oct 22, 2018)

Niki_Petrov said:


> Hi my name is Nikolai Petrov. I was born in 1975, my WCA ID is 2012PETR01
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2012PETR01
> I hope that in next competition my times would be better
> Congrats!



Welcome to the list!


----------



## Logiqx (Oct 29, 2018)

Welcome @speedpicker


----------



## Logiqx (Oct 30, 2018)

Welcome @Shaky Hands


----------



## Fumiki (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi. I'm Fumiki Koseki.
WCA ID : 2005KOSE01
Birth: 1974-11-18 (age 43)

i want to join 40's list.


----------



## Logiqx (Oct 30, 2018)

Fumiki said:


> Hi. I'm Fumiki Koseki.
> WCA ID : 2005KOSE01
> Birth: 1974-11-18 (age 43)
> 
> i want to join 40's list.



You're on the list... welcome!


----------



## Logiqx (Oct 31, 2018)

A few updates:

1) Added a bunch of people listed by qqwref on page 1 of this thread - now 106 people but a few don't do 3x3x3
2) Added a better re-direct for the dynamic rankings page - https://cubing.mikeg.me.uk/oldies
3) Tweaked the header of the readme - explained how to get someone added and how the age is calculated

Main page - https://github.com/Logiqx/wca-ipy


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 31, 2018)

I was just noticing that I shouldn't be at the top of 5BLD because of István. Thanks for adding him. Now I have a new target. 

(But I feel like surely he was older than 43 when he did that?)

Also, István's username here is Pitzu. But he hasn't been active here in a couple of years.


----------



## Bruno Rosa (Oct 31, 2018)

Hi
I'm over 50 from Italy
29" is my PB in IC 2017 in Bergamo ( Italy)
Best Bruno Rosa


----------



## Logiqx (Oct 31, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> I was just noticing that I shouldn't be at the top of 5BLD because of István. Thanks for adding him. Now I have a new target.
> 
> (But I feel like surely he was older than 43 when he did that?)
> 
> Also, István's username here is Pitzu. But he hasn't been active here in a couple of years.



Ron provided the DOB to me yesterday.



Bruno Rosa said:


> Hi
> I'm over 50 from Italy
> 29" is my PB in IC 2017 in Bergamo ( Italy)
> Best Bruno Rosa



Cool. I've added you to the list.


----------



## vigo64 (Jan 17, 2019)

Hi! How about an update the list? I have set a new megaminx PB 1 month ago.
Greetings, Ciro


----------



## MCMLXX (Jan 18, 2019)

Hi there, I was born in 1970 and I will compete @Bangkok Open 2019 tomorrow for the first time. I don't have WCAid yet. I'm very exciting to compete. I guess I will be the oldest person in Thailand who compete in WCA event but it doesn't matter. Happy to see this thread. Regards, Siwasan


----------



## MCMLXX (Jan 21, 2019)

Hi Logiqx,

I just done my first competition at Bangkok Open 2019 with PB of 24.31... yeah...

Here is my WCA ID and Date of Birth
WCA ID : 2019CHIE01
Birth: 1970-09-10 (age 49)

Please help to add me to the list. Thank you.


----------



## Logiqx (Jan 22, 2019)

vigo64 said:


> Hi! How about an update the list? I have set a new megaminx PB 1 month ago.
> Greetings, Ciro





MCMLXX said:


> Please help to add me to the list. Thank you.



Done!


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jan 22, 2019)

I signed up for my first competition yesterday. I signed up for 3x3x3, 2x2x2, 4x4x4, Clock, Pyraminx and Skewb. I don't even have a competition legal 4x4x4 or Skewb, but I'm hoping to quickly buy those at the competition before I start competing. 

4x4x4 is going to be a challenge to make the cut off, which is at 4 minutes. I should be able to get 5 attempts in for the rest. Even though it's been 30 years since I solved my Rubik's Clocks...

Edit: The cut off is 1.30 minutes. I will never make that, ever. Not even if-- Well let's just keep it at never.


----------



## Logiqx (Mar 7, 2019)

I made some updates to the code a few weeks back and the rendering is a lot cleaner now.

As well as the cleaner look, events are now ordered as per the WCA website and Japanese names are displayed correctly.

Link - Rankings


----------



## Soyale (Mar 30, 2019)

When’s the next update? I got a freak Pyraminx time and I want to see if I’m legit top 25!


----------



## Logiqx (Apr 6, 2019)

Soyale said:


> When’s the next update? I got a freak Pyraminx time and I want to see if I’m legit top 25!



Done!


----------



## AbsoRuud (Apr 6, 2019)

I just had my first competiion today. I'll be posting my WCA ID here when I get one.


----------



## Soyale (Apr 6, 2019)

Thanks! 23rd fastest Pyramid single. I’ll take that.


----------



## Logiqx (Apr 7, 2019)

Soyale said:


> Thanks! 23rd fastest Pyramid single. I’ll take that.



Bear in mind that the partial rankings don't include all of the over-40's.

We've got just under 10% of the over-40's who've done 3x3x3 but we have 20% of the Pyra competitors.

In all but a couple of the WCA events we have >50% coverage for the top 20. The top 10 is complete in about half of the events.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Apr 9, 2019)

I finished my competition and I would love to know how I'm scoring in the over 40s league. I also wonder if there's a Roux list somewhere where all Roux users are compared? Maybe a little off topic.

My WCA ID is 2019POLL04.


----------



## Logiqx (Apr 13, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> I finished my competition and I would love to know how I'm scoring in the over 40s league. I also wonder if there's a Roux list somewhere where all Roux users are compared? Maybe a little off topic.
> 
> My WCA ID is 2019POLL04.



I've added you to the Over-40's list.

Although it would be cool there isn't any feasible way for anyone to maintain a Roux list.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Apr 13, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## freshcuber.de (Apr 13, 2019)

Hi, my name is Roland Frisch and I am born 52 years ago. I guess that's old enough to join the club. 
My 3x3 average now is 26.44.
2016FRIS02


----------



## Logiqx (Apr 16, 2019)

freshcuber.de said:


> Hi, my name is Roland Frisch and I am born 52 years ago. I guess that's old enough to join the club.
> My 3x3 average now is 26.44.
> 2016FRIS02



Welcome to the club!


----------



## Logiqx (May 2, 2019)

Now they are official, I've added big BLD means to the rankings.

https://logiqx.github.io/wca-ipy/ 

The rankings are getting more and more complete. Please let me know if you can think of additional names for the list.


----------



## Logiqx (May 17, 2019)

I've added a Privacy Notice to the rankings. #responsible #respectful #aboveboard

http://logiqx.github.io/wca-ipy/Privacy_Notice.html


----------



## inkoativ (May 17, 2019)

Thanks for providing this analysis! In the post "_Speedmining the cubing community_" (http://staff.math.su.se/hoehle/blog/2019/05/06/wcamining.html) I wrote about an analysis, where I tried to figure out how much a skill outlier I would be as 40+ with a 180s 3x3x3 average at a a potential first WCA competition. Since the WCA database doesn't contain age (good from a data protection perspective, bad from a data science perspective) I could only assess it by comparing to all cubers... Some of the remarks suggested that many of the cubers in the 180s+ skill bracket are parents accompanying their kids (with the ambition to have some fun, but not caring about the time). This seems to be confirmed somewhat by the higher proportion of "slow" cubers in that bracket.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 18, 2019)

inkoativ said:


> Some of the remarks suggested that many of the cubers in the 180s+ skill bracket are parents accompanying their kids (with the ambition to have some fun, but not caring about the time). This seems to be confirmed somewhat by the higher proportion of "slow" cubers in that bracket.


I've certainly seen this to be often true. Of course, my family works the other way - I had several members of my family who were either wife accompanying her husband, or kids accompanying their father.  But 2 of my 3 kids eventually got consistently sub-minute.


----------



## Logiqx (May 18, 2019)

inkoativ said:


> Thanks for providing this analysis! In the post "_Speedmining the cubing community_" (http://staff.math.su.se/hoehle/blog/2019/05/06/wcamining.html) I wrote about an analysis, where I tried to figure out how much a skill outlier I would be as 40+ with a 180s going to a potential first WCA competition. Since the WCA database doesn't contain age (good from a data protection perspective, bad from a data science perspective) I could only assess it by comparing to all cubers... Some of the remarks suggested that many of the cubers in the 180s+ skill bracket are parents accompanying their kids (with the ambition to have some fun, but not caring about the time). This seems to be confirmed somewhat by the higher proportion of "slow" cubers in that bracket.



That's a cool investigation and nicely written. Thanks for sharing.

If you're on Facebook then have a look at the group Senior Cubers Worldwide. We have beginners to sub-15 solvers in the age 40+ bracket and it's a great place for advice and motivation.


----------



## Logiqx (May 18, 2019)

I figured it was about time...

Over-50's added to the site.

http://logiqx.github.io/wca-ipy/


----------



## Logiqx (May 19, 2019)

Rankings for 40+, 50+, 60+, 70+ and 80+ are now available!

I have also tweaked highlighted people who are older than the group with a label such as 50+.

e.g. The 3x3x3 single of 5:52 is highlighted by 90+.


----------



## AbsoRuud (May 19, 2019)

And you're still doing it where you have to be 50+ at the time of your solve for it to count towards this age bracket? Fantastic.


----------



## pglewis (May 19, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> And you're still doing it where you have to be 50+ at the time of your solve for it to count towards this age bracket? Fantastic.



Yeah, when I first took a look at my 3x3 average in the over 50s I thought there was something amiss in the math... but I forgot I landed a counting :57 at my last comp lol.


----------



## Logiqx (May 19, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> And you're still doing it where you have to be 50+ at the time of your solve for it to count towards this age bracket? Fantastic.



Yes, results of a 65 year old qualify for 40+, 50+ and 60+.

The best applicable result will be listed in each category.


----------



## Jacck (May 19, 2019)

Could you please add me?
Hanns Hub, born 1966 , 2013HUBH01


----------



## Logiqx (May 19, 2019)

Jacck said:


> Could you please add me?
> Hanns Hub, born 1966 , 2013HUBH01



Sure! You're now listed in 40+ and 50+.


----------



## Nervous Nico (May 19, 2019)

Dear Logiqx, I hope you are well. I went to my first comp after 2 years, now that I live in France. I met an oldie there, Helmut Heilig, very nice chap. I also have some new records and wondered if you could add them to the over 40s tables please? 3x3x3 single 14.78 and an average of 17.79  Thank you! http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=4144&compid=120


----------



## Logiqx (May 20, 2019)

Nervous Nico said:


> Dear Logiqx, I hope you are well. I went to my first comp after 2 years, now that I live in France. I met an oldie there, Helmut Heilig, very nice chap. I also have some new records and wondered if you could add them to the over 40s tables please? 3x3x3 single 14.78 and an average of 17.79  Thank you! http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=4144&compid=120



Hey Nico. I normally run a refresh on Mondays and Tuesdays to catch the weekend results. Your results should show up early this week.


----------



## Nervous Nico (May 20, 2019)

Thank you Logiqx for all the amazing work you do for our community. And well done on your CubePb results. All the best. Nico


----------



## Logiqx (May 20, 2019)

Nervous Nico said:


> Thank you Logiqx for all the amazing work you do for our community. And well done on your CubePb results. All the best. Nico



Your comp results aren't showing on the WCA website, yet.

Results aren't available to me until they are included in the public database export; generated daily at about 0400 UTC.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (May 20, 2019)

Add me to the list please. I turned 41 last week.


----------



## Logiqx (May 20, 2019)

Rodrigo Piaggio said:


> Add me to the list please. I turned 41 last week.



I've added your name and DOB ready for when you next compete.


----------



## Logiqx (May 21, 2019)

I've added some stats relating to completeness.

*Percentage coverage for 3x3x3*
90% of sub-15 | 50% of sub-20 | 43% of sub-25 | 34% of sub-30 | 25% of sub-45 | 21% of sub-1:00

*3x3x3 variations have greater coverage*
OH: 70% of sub-0:40 | 3BLD: 80% of sub-3:00 | Feet: 90% of sub-3:00 | FMC: 100% of sub-40

*Big cubes have even greater coverage*
4x4: 100% of sub-1:15 | 5x5: 100% of sub-2:30 | 6x6: 100% of sub-5:00 | 7x7: 100% of sub-8:00


----------



## Nervous Nico (May 21, 2019)

Logiqx said:


> Your comp results aren't showing on the WCA website, yet.
> 
> Results aren't available to me until they are included in the public database export; generated daily at about 0400 UTC.


Thank you Logiqx, makes sense. Sorry I did not realise it was not up yet. Have a nice day. NN


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 21, 2019)

I just now noticed - Mats Bergsten completely dominates the 60+ list. First in every single category (and only person in most categories). 

Pretty nice, Mats!

Edit: it just occurred to me that I'm going to mess his list up pretty substantially in a few years.  But then he'll just go own the 70+ list, I guess.


----------



## pglewis (May 21, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> I just now noticed - Mats Bergsten completely dominates the 60+ list. First in every single category (and only person in most categories).
> 
> Pretty nice, Mats!
> 
> Edit: it just occurred to me that I'm going to mess his list up pretty substantially in a few years.  But then he'll just go own the 70+ list, I guess.



You'll still have to earn it after you turn 60, don't forget . Mats really blows the curve for us oldies.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 21, 2019)

pglewis said:


> You'll still have to earn it after you turn 60, don't forget . Mats really blows the curve for us oldies.


I realize that, but I'm currently faster at almost everything (everything except 3BLD - it will take some work for me to beat Mats at 3BLD) than I ever have been. So I'm hoping that means it's just a matter of getting to the competitions.


----------



## pglewis (May 21, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> I realize that, but I'm currently faster at almost everything (everything except 3BLD - it will take some work for me to beat Mats at 3BLD) than I ever have been. So I'm hoping that means it's just a matter of getting to the competitions.



For some reason I was confusing Mats with Ron van Bruchem but Ron apparently isn't in the over 60's group yet, despite me subconsciously trying to rush him.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 21, 2019)

pglewis said:


> For some reason I was confusing Mats with Ron van Bruchem but Ron apparently isn't in the over 60's group yet, despite me subconsciously trying to rush him.


I can't remember who gets there first - me or Ron. I know we're fairly close to the same age.

Edit: It's been a long time since I was sure of this, but I seem to vaguely recall that Ton is older than me, but I'm older than Ron. I admit I may have that completely wrong, though - the vague memory thing kind of comes with the category.


----------



## AbsoRuud (May 22, 2019)

Ron is 52.
I can't find Ton Dennenbroek's DOB but he started university in 1981, so I'm gonna assume he's from 1963 or 1962. Which makes him 56 or 57.


----------



## Tom Joad (May 22, 2019)

Does anyone know if and when you just start getting slower as you get older?

I am 41 and can’t imagine that my times will just continue to decrease. Surely age just catches up at some point.

Those Ron stats are incredible, is he as fast today as he ever was?

Inspirational and cause for hope *does another session of 100 solves*


----------



## AbsoRuud (May 22, 2019)

Ron is slower now than in his prime. His PB I think it about 8, and now he gets 10/11 tops (which is still incredibly fast).


----------



## Tom Joad (May 22, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> Ron is slower now than in his prime. His PB I think it about 8, and now he gets 10/11 tops (which is still incredibly fast).



How long ago was the PB?

Is the slowing because of aging or because he started to cube less?


----------



## kirbzcitkatz (May 22, 2019)

Mabey 4 min.


----------



## AbsoRuud (May 22, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> Ron is 52.
> I can't find Ton Dennenbroek's DOB but he started university in 1981, so I'm gonna assume he's from 1963 or 1962. Which makes him 56 or 57.


Whoever edited this post, his DOB is on Wikipedia. He's kind of a celebrity. I'm sure his DOB isn't private by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## AbsoRuud (May 22, 2019)

Tom Joad said:


> How long ago was the PB?
> 
> Is the slowing because of aging or because he started to cube less?


https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2003BRUC01 -- His PR single is from 2012. 7 years ago. OB average is from 2011. I think age is a factor, I don't think he cubes a heck of a lot less than before, but that's pretty much guess work.


----------



## mark49152 (May 22, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> Whoever edited this post, his DOB is on Wikipedia. He's kind of a celebrity. I'm sure his DOB isn't private by any stretch of the imagination.


Yeah that was me. I deleted it as soon as I saw it, since there's so much sensitivity about DOB privacy these days. You're right that it does appear to be in the public domain anyway, so that was probably unnecessary.


----------



## AbsoRuud (May 22, 2019)

mark49152 said:


> Yeah that was me. I deleted it as soon as I saw it, since there's so much sensitivity about DOB privacy these days. You're right that it does appear to be in the public domain anyway, so that was probably unnecessary.


No problem. I completely support the privacy rules and your acting on them. Just thought I'd point it out that there was no need to worry. (I am aware of privacy rules. )


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 22, 2019)

Ooh, so I have plenty of years to be ahead of Ron on the 60+ list - nice to know! And I might even beat Ton on there depending on who gets to a competition first.


----------



## pglewis (May 22, 2019)

Tom Joad said:


> Does anyone know if and when you just start getting slower as you get older?
> 
> I am 41 and can’t imagine that my times will just continue to decrease. Surely age just catches up at some point.
> 
> ...



I'm highly curious about this myself, understandably . I'm not experiencing a downturn yet at 51 but I've only been speedsolving a few years and I'm not even reliably sub 20. I've been playing guitar for over 35 years, however, and I can confidently say my technique and ability are better than ever.

On 3x3, I personally suspect arthritis or something similar is the biggest threat physically and lack of practice is probably the biggest threat mentally. I currently feel like I could get down to at least ~15 average and maintain that pace for another decade+ if I stay on this side of the dirt, nothing physical develops that affects me turning the puzzle, and I continue to practice as much.


----------



## mark49152 (May 22, 2019)

pglewis said:


> On 3x3, I personally suspect arthritis or something similar is the biggest threat physically and lack of practice is probably the biggest threat mentally.


I might be oversimplifying, but I guess there are two issues. One would be age related problems that degrade performance, like arthritis. Fingers crossed that doesn't happen.

The second would be the age related slowdown in improvement due to being mentally and physically less fresh. That doesn't mean no improvement is possible, just that it takes an awful lot more effort than when you're young. Also, as you improve it takes exponentially more effort to improve further, so effectively your limit of ability is lower.

When I was in my late 30s I decided to take up piano, again, having played it until my teens. I tracked down my favourite pieces from those days, and was literally shocked at how much more effort it took to play them well. What had been possible with a couple of hours of casual practice now took many days of hard work!


----------



## pglewis (May 22, 2019)

As someone I consider a guru and a great mbld inspiration (I _will_ get back to mbld some day) it's great to hear your experiences on this, Mark. 



mark49152 said:


> When I was in my late 30s I decided to take up piano, again, having played it until my teens. I tracked down my favourite pieces from those days, and was literally shocked at how much more effort it took to play them well. What had been possible with a couple of hours of casual practice now took many days of hard work!



About ten years ago I spent 9 months in Australia; didn't take a guitar with me and didn't play at all for that period minus 5 mins in a music store... and I was really surprised at how little I'd lost when I returned. The callouses were gone, of course, and I was sore for a few days but that fixed itself in about two weeks. I won't pretend I was back at peak form but within a few weeks I was probably back to 80%, on a scale I totally just made up this moment. That experience is kinda the opposite end of the spectrum, with two and a half decades of developed muscle memory and a comparatively short hiatus. 

That was also the same time I decided to take up finger picking. I had always loved the "Travis picking" style in particular but I had exclusively been a flatpicker and previous attempts to take up the new technique were daunting and felt like being a beginner all over again. I decided to be stubborn about it after the hiatus, however, and I've slowly managed to develop a level of competency with it. With a foundation now, some pieces that would have required months of sweat just 5 years ago are much easier now. But *reaching* that level of competency upon which to build... yeah, I think I would have progressed significantly faster in my late teens/early 20s.


----------



## Logiqx (Jun 1, 2019)

FYI - I've added links to Speedsolving profiles from the competitor lists.

Also, I don't think I've mentioned that I can add people to the list early and the code will only include their results once they turn 40.

Send me a private PM with you WCA ID and DOB if you'd like to be added to the list.


----------



## Nervous Nico (Jun 2, 2019)

Thank you Logiqx for adding my new PBs  Happy cubing


----------



## Logiqx (Aug 4, 2019)

I've added a page to the senior rankings, listing future competitions with senior competitors registered. Hopefully it will prove useful to people attending competitions and especially newcomers who might not know any of our little community. If you meet anybody who isn't on the list then it's also a great opportunity to share the group details! The registrations pages will be refreshed several times a week.

https://logiqx.github.io/wca-ipy/Future_Competitions.html


----------



## Bruno Rosa (Nov 3, 2019)

Bruno Rosa ( Italy) : 2017ROSA09
First sub 20 in IC 2019 ( Rovigo-Italy) 19"94


----------



## Logiqx (Jan 9, 2020)

I've made a lot of updates recently.

The latest site is at the same URL - https://logiqx.github.io/wca-ipy/Senior_Rankings.html


----------



## Logiqx (Jan 14, 2020)

There have been a lot more improvements recently.

Amongst other changes there is a new page which provides easy access to recent results.






Recent Competitions


Senior Rankings



logiqx.github.io


----------



## Logiqx (Jan 28, 2020)

I've implemented some new reference data and a better algorithm for the national and continental rankings. The rankings can now tell you how many people have competed in each region (see screenshots) and calculate more reliable NR / CR rankings. Enjoy!






Senior Rankings


Senior Rankings



logiqx.github.io


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 29, 2020)

For some reason when I select anything other than 3x3 single it switches back to 3x3 single immediately. Looking at it in Chrome on iPhone.


----------



## openseas (Jan 29, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> For some reason when I select anything other than 3x3 single it switches back to 3x3 single immediately. Looking at it in Chrome on iPhone.



It's not necessarily 3x3, whatever link you started - I copied the link of set as 3x3x3 OneHanded, it goes back to OH when I first select a new event but it becomes ok after the 2nd selection.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 29, 2020)

openseas said:


> It's not necessarily 3x3, whatever link you started - I copied the link of set as 3x3x3 OneHanded, it goes back to OH when I first select a new event but it becomes ok after the 2nd selection.


It doesn’t seem to matter how many times I select other options, it very briefly (<0.5s)
shows the results for whichever selection I made and immediately switches back to the default.


----------



## openseas (Jan 30, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> It doesn’t seem to matter how many times I select other options, it very briefly (<0.5s)
> shows the results for whichever selection I made and immediately switches back to the default.



I tested with multiple devices and browsers and it happens only iPhone Chrome. But as I wrote, the symptoms are not identical (similar though) - mine stays with the new selection (after the 2nd click).


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 30, 2020)

openseas said:


> I tested with multiple devices and browsers and it happens only iPhone Chrome. But as I wrote, the symptoms are not identical (similar though) - mine stays with the new selection (after the 2nd click).


Ah. No big deal. I’ll find out how far I need to progress over the next few years when I get to my computer. 

Any chance of including other events? I’m not old enough to be in the over-40 group yet, but since the WCA has removed Feet rankings I would very much like to see Feet, as well as other events like Magic or old-style MBLD.


----------



## Logiqx (Jan 30, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> For some reason when I select anything other than 3x3 single it switches back to 3x3 single immediately. Looking at it in Chrome on iPhone.



Ah sorry about that... it's a little annoying since I don't have access to an iPhone to try to diagnose the cause of this issue.

Two possible workarounds:

1) Use Safari
2) Manually construct the appropriate URL - e.g. https://logiqx.github.io/wca-ipy-www/Senior_Rankings.html#pyram-average-50

Note: The event name is the same as that of the WCA website - e.g. https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/rankings/pyram/average



One Wheel said:


> Any chance of including other events? I’m not old enough to be in the over-40 group yet, but since the WCA has removed Feet rankings I would very much like to see Feet, as well as other events like Magic or old-style MBLD.



Unfortunately that's not straightforward due to them being removed from the WCA rankings.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 30, 2020)

Logiqx said:


> Unfortunately that's not straightforward due to them being removed from the WCA rankings.


So they are left out of the database dump? (I'm not in a convenient place to check myself right now.) The fact that they are still displayed on individual pages on the WCA website implies they are actually in the database. If they are not in the export, they must be putting in special effort to leave them out. (Although maybe they did it by moving the data to another table, so maybe they just don't export that table.)


----------



## Logiqx (Jan 31, 2020)

Mike Hughey said:


> So they are left out of the database dump? (I'm not in a convenient place to check myself right now.) The fact that they are still displayed on individual pages on the WCA website implies they are actually in the database. If they are not in the export, they must be putting in special effort to leave them out. (Although maybe they did it by moving the data to another table, so maybe they just don't export that table.)



All of the retired events (magic, mmagic, 333mbo and 333ft) have been removed from RanksSingle, RanksAverage, ConciseAverageResults and ConciseSingleResults in the WCA database. The individual times still exist in the Results table (which is what I actually use to identify seniors results) but the statistical extracts that I use to identify the gaps (unknown seniors) use the aforementioned tables to avoid excess load on the WCA server.

I could display the retired events without any kind of accurate rankings (i.e. unknown seniors would not be factored into the ranks due to the missing stats) but that'd put the retired events at odds with everything else in the senior rankings which now have accurate WR, CR and NR rankings.

Aside from the technical issues and inconsistencies described above, I'm not keen on the thought of providing rankings that have been dropped by the WCA, Cubing China and WCADB. I was slightly saddened to see feet disappear from the senior rankings but I built the site to automatically reflect the same list of events as the WCA website. Feet automatically disappeared the day the WCA dropped it from their site and nobody has a chance to beat any of the times now.


----------



## Logiqx (Jan 31, 2020)

I've added a registration page to the rankings.

Now you can get people to sign up on the spot whilst chatting at comps!

It is accessible via the FAQ - https://logiqx.github.io/wca-ipy-www/Registration.html


----------



## Logiqx (Mar 9, 2022)

Apologies for the bump but I think it's worth it for people who are unaware.

A quick announcement for all over 40s who have competed in a WCA competition. I maintain this website listing senior rankings, upcoming competitions, etc. If you aren't listed then please consider registering. 






Senior Rankings


Senior Rankings



logiqx.github.io





Registration is via https://logiqx.github.io/wca-ipy-www/Registration.html


----------

